

Use Your Head, But Trust Your Gut - tdrnd
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/01/02/use-your-head-but-trust-your-gut/

======
yaantc
Exactly backward IMHO. Use your gut (= your intuition), but don't trust it and
use your head (= reason, rational analytical thinking) as much as you can to
decide next actions.

Of course, with limited time and resources and incomplete data very often you
can't go far on the analytical check and still have to trust your guts a lot.
And that's particularly true for a small start-up. But that's not cool or a
rule, that's a fact of life, and still worth minimizing as much as practical.
Using your guts is a risk, and yes a start-up has to take a lot of risk. It
doesn't make useless risk a good thing in itself.

